# Me vs. the line in my yard



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2008)

Line in yard: 2
Me: 1

Yeah, I'm retarded, but what else is new.  Yesterday I was bored and decided there was no better way to spend the time then trying to make my yard into a bike park.  I decided to give this line a try:







Obviously I went over the handlebars, and wrecked.  After a couple minutes of recuperating I gave it another try and stuck it.  About 30 minutes later I felt something floating around in mouth, and spit out a chunk of tooth.  And now about 15 minutes ago I looked at my bike and realized my rotor is horribly bent.  So yeah, I lost.











Sunday I'm going to go look for some armor and a fullface helmet (which I can hopefully use for skiing as well) so I don't hurt myself any more. :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Get the mullet now:smile:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Also, please shrink the last pic. I am at work


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, were is the mullet???

Chicks dig dudes with missing bits of teeth.  Bend that rotor back and you're good to go.

ETA: at least you stuck it.  Was the car there when you attempted it?  If so then at least you didn't hit that either...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Rip off the rotor, you don't need it and use it as a bash guard.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2008)

PM drjeff, see if he has any extra teef laying around:wink:

Actually just kidding, sucks that you already got the first battle scar on yourself and the bike.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmmmmm.....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> PM drjeff, see if he has any extra teef laying around:wink:
> 
> Actually just kidding, sucks that you already got the first battle scar on yourself and the bike.



Somehow I doubt that's his first battle scar...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Austin, check out chainlove.com, full face helmet on right now...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/32626-six-six-one-pro-bravo-carbon-helmet.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2008)

You need a camera crew to follow you around. It'd be like jackass on a bike and skis. :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You need a camera crew to follow you around. It'd be like jackass on a bike and skis. :lol:


:lol:

You are one crazy kid, Austin!  That's why we all love ya!   Where's the vid of the attempts though?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> PM drjeff, see if he has any extra teef laying around:wink:
> 
> .




I've got some filling material that's either blue or purple with sparkles in it that would look GREAT there!    (and yes I actually do have blue and purple sparkle filling material, I just usually use it only on baby teeth   )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

I thought Joe Dirt was a fictional character.....


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 1, 2008)

dude, looks like my front teeth. I'm surprised you didn't hit a nerve and had horrible pain like I did. 

I'm guessing you went over on the drop, not the stairs, eh...

And where is the vid? There is an icon for a vid and I wanna see it.


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude... just..... dude.


A month of riding and you've already broken your front tooth = you're doing it wrong.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hey Austin, check out chainlove.com, full face helmet on right now...
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/32626-six-six-one-pro-bravo-carbon-helmet.html



Damnit!!! Hopefully it comes up soon again.  That got my hopes up so much, then I was let down by a crappy pair of oakly shorts.  :angry:  



o3jeff said:


> Get the mullet now:smile:



Right after I got it fixed today I thought that to myself.  Man I would have gotten so many chicks...



bvibert said:


> Yeah, were is the mullet???
> 
> Chicks dig dudes with missing bits of teeth.  Bend that rotor back and you're good to go.
> 
> ETA: at least you stuck it.  Was the car there when you attempted it?  If so then at least you didn't hit that either...



Hah, that rotor is super messed up.  I'm going to try to fix it, but it is looking pretty doubtful.  Luckily they're only $30.



o3jeff said:


> Rip off the rotor, you don't need it and use it as a bash guard.



Good idea.  I don't really use the back break much anyway.  How do you recommend I get it on the crank?  Super glue maybe? 



bvibert said:


> Somehow I doubt that's his first battle scar...



Yeah, my legs and arms are covered with cuts.  Hopefully I'll be getting leg + arm pads + fullface this week so I'll be free of scars and missing teeth for a while.  Though it will probably just make me go bigger so I get even more hurt.  I'm already eyeing this 8 footer with a perfect landing up Lynn woods, but I'm waiting until I have more protection.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Damnit!!! Hopefully it comes up soon again.  That got my hopes up so much, then I was let down by a crappy pair of oakly shorts.  :angry:



It's been on before, so I'd guess it'll be on again.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's an improved look.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy crap...one reason why I don't Mountain Bike..that's a big chunk of tooth..maybe Dr. Jeff can help..


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> dude, looks like my front teeth. I'm surprised you didn't hit a nerve and had horrible pain like I did.
> 
> I'm guessing you went over on the drop, not the stairs, eh...
> 
> And where is the vid? There is an icon for a vid and I wanna see it.



So how did you do it?  Yeah, I just barely missed the nerve.  The dentist said he could actually see some pinkness from the end of the nerve.

That's a pic icon, duh.  I guess it could a camera too though...

And yeah, I went off the wall not the stairs. The stairs are cake.



Marc said:


> Dude... just..... dude.
> 
> 
> A month of riding and you've already broken your front tooth = you're doing it wrong.



1.5 months actually.  So hah, in your face.



bvibert said:


> It's been on before, so I'd guess it'll be on again.



Cool, could you send me a PM if you see it up again.  I check Cranklove everyone once in a while but not nearly as often as AZ.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Holy crap...one reason why I don't Mountain Bike..that's a big chunk of tooth..maybe Dr. Jeff can help..



It's not like you could get hurt or anything going 40mph down an icy slope.

After pic:





...yeah I love retarded, very unflattering, extremely close pictures.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2008)

Good as new. :lol: You're whacked, Austin. Be careful...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

How did they fix your tooth?  5 years ago when I was wrestling..I chipped my tooth and it was just filed a tiny bit..but they must have epoxyed yours...but the dentist did a great job,,.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 3, 2008)

No more missing teeth for me now:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> No more missing teeth for me now:



Are you planning on wearing that all the time?  Seems like it would get kinda hot.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

I have been concidering getting one of those ever since my last crash at Nass. My face missed that tree by inches. I tried on one at the bike shop the other day and they do seem warm. But the protection might be worth it. I think I will wait until fall to get one. Then by next summer I will be used to waering one and will deal with the heat then.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I have been concidering getting one of those ever since my last crash at Nass. My face missed that tree by inches. I tried on one at the bike shop the other day and they do seem warm. But the protection might be worth it. I think I will wait until fall to get one. Then by next summer I will be used to waering one and will deal with the heat then.



You really are turning into a downhiller.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You really are turning into a downhiller.



Why do you say that.......just becuase I like having a nice plush suspension,  trying out platform pedals, concidering wearing a full face helmet and like going DH the most. 


Seriously I think I am way to much of a wuss to ever become a DHer.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

I really hope I never get to the point which requires me to get a full-face. I'll stick with drops no higher than my knee and no crazy downhills. I'm fine with fast longer XC rides.


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, so your one crazy kid! Use that helmet!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Why do you say that.......just becuase I like having a nice plush suspension,  trying out platform pedals, concidering wearing a full face helmet and like going DH the most.



Uh yes, that's exactly why, actually. 



Greg said:


> I really hope I never get to the point which requires me to get a full-face. I'll stick with drops no higher than my knee and no crazy downhills. I'm fine with fast longer XC rides.



Ditto, though I could see getting to a point where having a full face might be helpful, but not required.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you planning on wearing that all the time?  Seems like it would get kinda hot.  Let us know how it works out for you.




Probably not.  Only when I plan on going off stuff higher than 3 feet.

Not sure if I'll wear it when I go out alone.  On one hand I want the extra protection, but the extra protection might make me do larger drops and lead to more injuries. :???:  



Greg said:


> I really hope I never get to the point which requires me to get a full-face. I'll stick with drops no higher than my knee and no crazy downhills. I'm fine with fast longer XC rides.



Seriously, I would be all right with mostly fast XC trails, but the XC around here kind of sucks.  If we had riding like what we did at East Hartford Reservoir I would be fine doing that about half the time.  All the XC stuff in Lynn woods is just so frustrating though because the hills are very loose.  Plus I would really want some bigger hills.  I'm dying for something like this:

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128858

Heck even something in NNE will a soild 1000-2000 vertical of continious climbing would be awesome.  That first 30 minutes or so of climbing at the Reservoir was wicked fun, I would love to give that a try without stopping if I can get back.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

If you thought West Hartford res was good, Nassahegan I think is twice as good.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 4, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So how did you do it?  Yeah, I just barely missed the nerve.  The dentist said he could actually see some pinkness from the end of the nerve.


Dove into a shallow pool, teeth first... possibly the gene pool, I'm not sure.




awf170 said:


> Probably not.  Only when I plan on going off stuff higher than 3 feet.




It's not the air, its the landing. 
But I do have to say that extra gear does give confidence. I got some shin/knee pads... after a while with them I went for a ride without... it was one of my worst rides ever- I was screwing up lines I had done dozens of times and even endoed on a log, smacking the side of my jaw on a rock... hmm... maybe full faces aren't that bad afterall


----------

